# Great Dutch Oven Recipes



## Volcano (Nov 16, 2010)

Ive got a few fave Dutch Oven Recipes - Ill try to start posting a few. Hopefully you-all will add your own.. It is impossible to have too many..

*Southwest Chipotle BBQ Ribs*

3 lbs. pork ribs

2 cups of your favorite dry rub

2 liters of Ginger Ale

3 cups of your favorite BBQ sauce

Slice your ribs between each bone, coat with rub and place in a 12 inch Dutch oven. Pour Ginger Ale until ribs are covered. Simmer with about 15-20 coals on the bottom and 10-15 coals on top for 1-2 hours until meat is tender. Pour off liquid and put BBQ sauce on the ribs and simmer for 15-20 more minutes. Serves 6.

*Suggested Dry Rub:*
3/4 cup garlic powder
3/4 cup onion powder
1/2 cup paprika
1 tbsp. salt
1 tbsp. pepper
1 tbsp. cumin
1 tbsp. chili powder

*
Suggested BBQ sauce:*
1 1/2 cups apricot preserves
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup spicy brown mustard
1/2 cup molasses
1 tbsp. red wine vinegar
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp. liquid smoke
3 chipotle peppers, chopped


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yum, yum. Sounds good. I'll have to try it.


----------

